# Talbot express indicator fault. Help!



## b1gf00t (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a fault with my indicators on my 1989 Talbot Express 1300d. The hazzard lights work fine but the indicators don't respond when switched on, not even the light on the dash. Can anybody give me some advice? I don't have a manual so I don't know if the hazzards and the indicators are on the same fuse. Everything else electrical is working fine.
Any help or suggestions would be very much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

the fuses are different for the hazard and the indicators the best way to find the faulty one is to use a test light on each side on top of each fuse or if you don't have a test light you will have to pull each fuse 1 at a time to see if its blown 

terry


----------



## b1gf00t (Nov 24, 2009)

Just checked all of the fuses and they all work fine. Any ideas what the problem might be?


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi is the indicator stalk showing any signs of wear? check wiring to it,


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

I would suspect relay or stalk. Do some digging, once you find the relay (probably on the main fuse board) you will be able to test it.


----------



## b1gf00t (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. The stalk looks fine, doesn't show any wear and clicks in and out of position as it should. I don't know about the relay, I wouldn't know where to begin looking for it. I don't think its in the fuse box. Might have to buy a workshop manual for the van.
I don't suppose you know where I might buy a relay or a stalk if it turns out that's the problem.


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Try a vehicle dismantlers or ebay  I'd probably blame the relay before the stalk, seeing as it doesn't work in either left or right position.

Normally you could locate the relay by following the clicking when the indicators are on, you could turn the hazard lights on, find the source of the clicking and hopefully the relays will be close to each other.


----------



## b1gf00t (Nov 24, 2009)

I've located the indicator relay, it's in the glove box beside the fuses. The other relays are behind the instrument cluster. I don't know if its possible to test the relay. I spoke to a chap who specialises in Talbot Express campers and he' says 9 times out of 10 it's the stalk. Unfortunately he didn't have either part in stock.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, 

Where abouts are you? As the man says, more than likely the indicator stalk. If it was the relay the hazards wouldn't work either. is it both indicators that don't work? if so i'd guess it is the main feed to the stalk that has either become disconnected or has stopped making contact - possible bend out of shape or place.


Dave


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Talbot Express*

I would suggest giving Delfin Designs a ring - they are in Spetisbury Dorset. They specialise in these machines and may be able to help.

Sundial


----------

